

Ask HN: Do we really need real-time social networks? - bozho

Facebook and twitter have put a lot of engineering effort into making their services real-time. You get the notification of a like the second another person clicks the button. You see comments (almost) immediately after they are published. You get tweets immediately.<p>But is that needed? Won't it be nearly the same if things happened with 30 or 60 seconds delay? (apart from the chat, of course). Would such a delay be a deal-breaker?
======
systemtrigger
A web site is a canvas. You paint, and visitors touch. If all you want to show
is one frame of video, which is a static image, that is your prerogative. If
the goal of your canvas is to get people to socialize, then it is to your
advantage to minimize friction when people attempt to socialize. Why make your
audience wait for the show they are there to see? In your question you have
elevated the importance of real-time chat above that of posting and
commenting, but I say all these concepts are the same. It's just engagement.
Invert the question: Under what circumstances should you delay your audience
from the goal of your canvas?

------
jaseemabid
Leads to more activity, good for the company

------
bozho
<http://java.dzone.com/articles/future-not-real-time-0>

